

Venture Voice-- The podcast for entrepreneurs - dcurtis
http://www.venturevoice.com/

======
dcurtis
Go back in the archives-- there's some amazing interviews with some pretty
high profile entrepreneurs and executives.

One of my favorites is the interview with John Vogel of The Vanguard Group.
Pretty insightful guy.

------
rlm
Pretty interesting :-)

Can any of you recommend other good tech- or startup-related podcasts?

